# Some of my champagnes



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

4 weekers and their mothers, still a lot of improving to do on colour, i have a lot of light ones pop out, but only on my third generation


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look really good mice.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Lovely ears!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow. I love the type!
I definitely live in the wrong country when it comes to mice


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like some really good stock with plenty of ingredients to make a Best in Show mouse!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone, i have just signed up to the NMC so hopefully as soon as i get the go ahead i can start thinking about showing some mice


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Velvet_Meece said:


> i have just signed up to the NMC


Brilliant news :gwavebw


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

*sighs in sadness realizing how amazing a lot of the european mice are* seeing awesome mice like this make me wish I lived on the other side of the atlantic ocean xD 
beautiful mice you have there!


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok, I have to say it: I just love your mice.
Watching this pictures from time to time made me smile xD
And normaly I don't like show type mice, but yours changed my mind.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

yes they are something really special those champagnes. good luck with them.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

DAZZLING☆


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, not so much luck with my third gens, 3 weeks old now and tiny  don't understand why, there are 5 litters all seperate tubs and all same size :/


----------

